# Recall on appliances.



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Just wondering if you guys get alerts from your provincial or state authorities on recalls on furnaces, boilers etc. like this one? I get one or two a year and have to get all the affected model numbers from the Health Canada. Thought I would share the latest one I've gotten...



Certain Lochinvar Condensing Gas Boilers and Combi Gas Boilers recalled
Health Canada has recalled certain Lochinvar Condensing Gas Boilers and Condensing Gas Combi Boilers due to risk of carbon monoxide poisoning.

Product: Certain Lochinvar Condensing Gas Boilers and Condensing Gas Combi Boilers.

Issue: The boiler flue grommet can deteriorate and dislodge during use, and allow the boiler to emit carbon monoxide, posing a risk of carbon monoxide poisoning.

What to do: Consumers should immediately contact the installer or a qualified technician to schedule a free repair.

For more information, please view the Health Canada alert.

You are receiving this email because you are a Technical Safety BC client or have subscribed to one of our newsletters. You can unsubscribe or manage your subscription preferences. © 2020 Technical Safety BC. All rights reserved.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

​

Here are the Lochinvar model numbers... 

EPB080N KHB155N WHB199L
EPB110N KHB199L WHB199N
EPB150N KHB199N WHB285N
EPB199N KHB285N WHB399N
EPC110N NKC110N WHN056
EPC110N-CAN NKC150N WHN086
EPC150N NKC199N WHN111
EPC199N WHB055N WHN156
KHB055N WHB085N WHN200
KHB085N WHB110N WHN286
KHB110N WHB155N WHN286-8647


----------

